# Fred Bear Autographed Straw Hat



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

One of the guys that works at our shop has been around archery for more years than he cares to admit. He sent me this pic of a straw hat he had autographed by Fred Bear.

His question to the guys on here at AT is .....what is it worth, and would it sell better here or on ebay?


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Wow!!!! I don't now that I would put a price on that. That is a piece of archery history now!!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Only history if one can have proof its not a fake.

DB


----------



## mrgq4126 (Jun 6, 2010)

Daniel Boone said:


> Only history if one can have proof its not a fake.
> 
> DB


I can tell you this one isn't fake and I just paid $800 for it. I am however getting a bunch of photos, and one photo autographed from Fred to Bob Lee which shows them both.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

mrgq4126 said:


> I can tell you this one isn't fake and I just paid $800 for it. I am however getting a bunch of photos, and one photo autographed from Fred to Bob Lee which shows them both.


Cool item for sure.


----------

